# Salmon



## Whitetail_hunter




----------



## Trout King




----------



## PunyTrout

<smh>  You guys have fun with this one. Don't come crying to me if someone's feelings get hurt.

Tis' the season...


----------



## jwheelfan03

Oh boy here we go. I think this horse has already been beat and turn to dust many times over.


----------



## Trout King

Brown cricket or green leaf were my favorite patterns. They were super simple to tie and cheap. Good luck boys!


----------



## Trout King




----------



## AdamBradley

Lol and it’s not even August!


----------



## jmaddog8807

hahahaha whitetail hunter!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Looks like you guys got lock jaw worse then the kangs.


----------



## dinoday

Most guys don't care...except the centerpin guys that call everyone without a pin a snagger


----------



## Treven

I fish for kings with a baitcaster instead of centerpin and still think anything but cranks, spoons, spinners, jigs (within reason...), and skein is snagging. Does that count too?


----------



## Rasputin

Treven said:


> I fish for kings with a baitcaster instead of centerpin and still think anything but cranks, spoons, spinners, jigs (within reason...), and skein is snagging. Does that count too?


They will bite egg flies. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Treven said:


> I fish for kings with a baitcaster instead of centerpin and *still think anything but cranks, spoons, spinners, jigs (within reason...), and skein is snagging. *Does that count too?



Rolled one :evil:


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Not sure how anything besides those methods are snagging, how about bottom bouncing spawn bags? I have gallon and of half of skein ready to go and some lures, but if they won't go on that I always have some flys on hand. Who knows maybe they do eat those things. Need to rig a go pro at the bottom of a hole somewhere, not sure how to secure it so it will stand up to 100lb test though.


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Not sure how anything besides those methods are snagging, how about bottom bouncing spawn bags? I have gallon and of half of skein ready to go and some lures, but if they won't go on that I always have some flys on hand. Who knows maybe they do eat those things. Need to rig a go pro at the bottom of a hole somewhere, not sure how to secure it so it will stand up to 100lb test though.


Yarnballs are cheaper...100 lb test should be fine. Looking foreward to the video.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

That's actually a pretty cool idea. Strap a gopro to a cinder block and toss it into a hole. Would be cool to watch that footage of what they ACTUALLY do when we fish a hole they are in!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

So who wants to donate there go pro to a good cause? Somewhere between homestead and 31 should supply plenty of quality footage to study. I'll bring the brick and steel cable.


----------



## JungleGeorge

Try contacting “the fisher brad” he’s got one he would donate


----------



## jmaddog8807

JungleGeorge said:


> Try contacting “the fisher brad” he’s got one he would donate


The Fisher Brad......guy cracks me up


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Is the Fisher Brad the YouTuber who likes to wear his high school jacket with every medal he ever won pinned to it while he fishes?


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

@fishfray be a good YouTube video, probably get lots of views. What ever happened to that one coho video, you know that one river I didn't name but others did then blamed me for blowing it up?


----------



## fishfray

Whitetail_hunter said:


> @fishfray be a good YouTube video, probably get lots of views. What ever happened to that one coho video, you know that one river I didn't name but others did then blamed me for blowing it up?


I was court ordered to remove it from all social media, because the drone footage was illegally filmed. Obvious now, but I was clueless at the time. I also have a federal citation on my record now, and paid a fine. I was young and dumb and I paid the price, not to mentioned I have a terrible reputation up north and have been getting threats online and in person for the past two years. Anyways , this salmon season you can find me deep in the woods pinning skein, streamer fishing for coho, or on the beach at night soaking spawn. Whatever everyone else is doing won't effect my mood on the water 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

fishfray said:


> I was court ordered to remove it from all social media, because the drone footage was illegally filmed. Obvious now, but I was clueless at the time. I also have a federal citation on my record now, and paid a fine. I was young and dumb and I paid the price, not to mentioned I have a terrible reputation up north and have been getting threats online and in person for the past two years. Anyways , this salmon season you can find me deep in the woods pinning skein, streamer fishing for coho, or on the beach at night soaking spawn. Whatever everyone else is doing won't effect my mood on the water
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Damn man that sucks, was a cool video. Tried finding it recently to show a friend and couldn't locate it. As far as the threats go I say screw em, they ain't going to do nothing. Keep making those videos, they are good. I really think this one would be a gold mine. I'll bring the Busch beer and my two fly rig, you bring your bobber and go pro we can figure this thing out.


----------



## Trout King

Maybe Fish Fray and the Fisher Brad can do a collaboration video. I saw the Fisher Brad is going to be doing guide trips! Would Fray have to pay? Wonder where Brad's best spot is? I think we should send fray on a covert operation. 

BTW: It's nice to see the younger generation out fishing, I missed a lot of class during my first couple years of college. Somehow I earned my degree, but I really learned how to fish salmon. Enjoy it while you can Fray. I have seen some of your videos, the only recommendation is to be a bit more discrete with locations. Of course, people get overly sensitive about it though, it's not like there are many if any "secret salmon rivers" anyway.


----------



## fishfray

I am enjoying as much of Michigan as I can while I'm at school, growing up in Toledo makes this place feel like a paradise and it really is, regardless of the crazy scenes during peak runs. As far as fishing with this Brad character, I'd prefer not to associate with him, no offense.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Trout King

fishfray said:


> I am enjoying as much of Michigan as I can while I'm at school, growing up in Toledo makes this place feel like a paradise and it really is, regardless of the crazy scenes during peak runs. As far as fishing with this Brad character, I'd prefer not to associate with him, no offense.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You jealous he may out-fish you in his super secret locations? His guide trips may be amusing. I think it may be worth the cost of admission solely for the entertainment value. He may give up his hot patterns too!





Enjoy salmon season everyone!


----------



## jmaddog8807

Fish Fray, you go to Ferris right? I work at Ferris. Just purchased a little jet boat. Let's do some fishing together. Got a few good spots to Pin some skein, although I float with a spinnin reel.


----------



## jmaddog8807

I hope he doesn't plan on guiding people using those techniques.... reel reel reel fast until you are finally hooked up, must have smoked his set up!!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Trout King said:


> You jealous he may out-fish you in his super secret locations? His guide trips may be amusing. I think it may be worth the cost of admission solely for the entertainment value. He may give up his hot patterns too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy salmon season everyone!


Well that was frustrating to watch, tail grabbed a king someone way up stream was fighting there once. Unhooked the fly from it's butthole and released the fish, then proceeded to get yelled at from somewhere upstream for releasing the fish.

Also saw a guy down there with a easy 10+ pound brown trout on a stringer down there. Told him nice brown his response " is that what that is? I thought it looked a little different". Same guy kept asking to use my hemostats, then tells me that I need to buy a pair of pliers. :lol:


----------



## Trout King

jmaddog8807 said:


> I hope he doesn't plan on guiding people using those techniques.... reel reel reel fast until you are finally hooked up, must have smoked his set up!!


Well, they will hit or they will get hit...


Whitetail_hunter said:


> Well that was frustrating to watch, tail grabbed a king someone way up stream was fighting there once. Unhooked the fly from it's butthole and released the fish, then proceeded to get yelled at from somewhere upstream for releasing the fish.
> 
> Also saw a guy down there with a easy 10+ pound brown trout on a stringer down there. Told him nice brown his response " is that what that is? I thought it looked a little different". Same guy kept asking to use my hemostats, then tells me that I need to buy a pair of pliers. :lol:


Salmon season is all about the skits if you choose to fish or visit crowded locations. Great places to learn some awesome techniques. 

I love the carnival atmosphere the salmon brings. I can just go watch and be entertained for hours.


----------



## fishfray

Trout King said:


> You jealous he may out-fish you in his super secret locations? His guide trips may be amusing. I think it may be worth the cost of admission solely for the entertainment value. He may give up his hot patterns too!


There is definitely some hilarious entertainment value to be had there!! I hate to poke fun at the guy, but hey, I can look back at my old videos and laugh too


----------



## Trout King

fishfray said:


> There is definitely some hilarious entertainment value to be had there!! I hate to poke fun at the guy, but hey, I can look back at my old videos and laugh too


When you post videos publicly for the world to see you have to expect some jabs and criticism, same with posting things here. I will give the guy a couple points for his enthusiasm, lol. He clearly likes to fish like most of us here. 

It's salmon season, I used to get uptight about it until I realized a few years back it isn't really that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things other than the trash, litter and environmental effects the hoards of people can have on the rivers. As long as people aren't slobs and clean up after themselves I really don't care how they want to catch them other than blatant ripping.


----------



## Phoolish

that many ppl made me feel uncomfortable just watching the video


----------



## riverbob

Trout King said:


> You jealous he may out-fish you in his super secret locations? His guide trips may be amusing. I think it may be worth the cost of admission solely for the entertainment value. He may give up his hot patterns too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy salmon season everyone!


 I allow myself 30 min. of wasted time each day, there goes 15 min.


----------



## Trout King

riverbob said:


> I allow myself 30 min. of wasted time each day, there goes 15 min.


Gotta love the interwebs!


----------



## Shoeman

riverbob said:


> I allow myself 30 min. of wasted time each day, there goes 15 min.



Only made it to 1:41


----------



## riverbob

Shoeman said:


> Only made it to 1:41


 That's because. your smarter then I am


----------



## Phoolish

any of you floss haters willing to show someone how to properly float spawn? tried a few times no luck so i went back to fly rod. I've been floating around the idea of building a center pin rod but would like to learn a basic before i invest the time and money into building a rod. If willing just pm me instead of derailing this thread more than i already have.


----------



## Trout King

Phoolish said:


> any of you floss haters willing to show someone how to properly float spawn? tried a few times no luck so i went back to fly rod. I've been floating around the idea of building a center pin rod but would like to learn a basic before i invest the time and money into building a rod. If willing just pm me instead of derailing this thread more than i already have.


For people just getting into bobber fishing, I tell them it's the same basic rig as bluegill fishing. Get your bait in front of the fish and you will get bites.

For kings I just run mainline with bobber, egg sinker, swivel, leader and snelled hook. Some people shot and pattern their line, but I never notice much difference. If your leader is too long your skein can ride too high in the water column, this is easily fixed with a shot above the hook on the leader.


----------



## Trout King

Phoolish said:


> any of you floss haters willing to show someone how to properly float spawn? tried a few times no luck so i went back to fly rod. I've been floating around the idea of building a center pin rod but would like to learn a basic before i invest the time and money into building a rod. If willing just pm me instead of derailing this thread more than i already have.


For people just getting into bobber fishing, I tell them it's the same basic rig as bluegill fishing. Get your bait in front of the fish and you will get bites.

For kings I just run mainline with bobber, egg sinker, swivel, leader and snelled hook. Some people shot and pattern their line, but I never notice much difference. If your leader is too long your skein can ride too high in the water column, this is easily fixed with a shot above the hook on the leader.


----------



## Rasputin

Once the salmon are in the rivers, I seek out water that they don't invade. Stinking beasts.


----------



## JungleGeorge

Fisher brad killed em at homestead last year . That’s where I think he should put the go pro. See all the benzonia spiders...


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Salmon are dumb and easy to catch on eggs. Like TK said, rig for bluegill and you’re all good. Biggest thing is get your bait down in their zone. Big spawn bags are used friendly and often outfish skein. Not always though.

Bobber fishing is the only king fishing I do anymore, and that’s a couple times in September until Atlantic’s come in.


----------



## nighttime

Eggs are main bait choice but believer in hardware also. When you experience ether one of those you’ll know what a true salmon bite is. Eggs are like crack for a king salmon, stupid how easy it can be. Head shake is the only way to roll!


----------



## flyrodder46

Getting back to the OP.
Several years ago I fished the upper PM with a very good fly fisher, we would hook up with maybe 5 Salmon a day drifting our flies or stripping streamers in varies holes as we waded. Never fished from a boat and we walked/waded great distances to find the fish.
Later I met a fellow that was telling me he was getting 20-25 fish a day/night, and he offered to take me out a couple of times, to make the long story short, he and I landed over 40 fish the first time I went with him, sadly I discovered that 90% of the fish were hooked outside of the mouth and on the opposite side of the fish from where we were fishing.
I had a ball landing fish, and enjoyed the fact that I was getting a lot of action, but it was not the same experience that I had had when presenting the fly to the fish and hoping to have a taker.


----------



## nichola8

How have I never seen that video....lol. There's a reason I fish the places that I do.....


----------



## tincanary

Phoolish said:


> any of you floss haters willing to show someone how to properly float spawn? tried a few times no luck so i went back to fly rod. I've been floating around the idea of building a center pin rod but would like to learn a basic before i invest the time and money into building a rod. If willing just pm me instead of derailing this thread more than i already have.


I can build you an Ambassadeur that will float just as good as a pin . It'll come in a good amount cheaper than a good pin too.

I use this guy, 4500 size Ambassadeur with 6 bearings and a few other tricks.


----------



## Phoolish

more worried about my time into building a rod


----------



## tincanary

Phoolish said:


> more worried about my time into building a rod


If you're interested in the future let me know. I can make your reel any way you want. Thumb bar release, push button release, dual clutch (thumb bar + push button), many different bearing configurations, heavy duty chrome frame, stamped aluminum frame, many handle options, different drag material options, anything you want. All of my custom built reels have a free once per year service which includes breakdown, ultrasonically cleaning all metal parts, flushing the bearings, high speed oil in the bearings, and fresh grease on the drag and other areas with metal to metal contact.

I just built this one a couple weeks back specifically for river kings. I'm dropping it off to another MS member next weekend on my way north.


----------



## Phoolish

tincanary said:


> I just built this one a couple weeks back specifically for river kings. I'm dropping it off to another MS member next weekend on my way north.
> 
> View attachment 419273


will do, im not sure what way i want to go.


----------



## tincanary

Phoolish said:


> will do, im not sure what way i want to go.


No problem. If you decide to go the baitcaster route, let me know


----------



## jumbojake

Holy fackin shat! and cheers to Kangbang 2019


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Cheers to the kangbang.

Glad we avoided to much talk about those dirty bait chuckers, talk about a unsportsmanlike technique. Bobber snagging kangs with their own guts, that's just wrong.


----------



## PunyTrout

Last year's thread remained civil... :lol:










Hopefully this year's award goes to a worthy winner. 

SMH...


----------



## Clum

Trout King said:


> You jealous he may out-fish you in his super secret locations? His guide trips may be amusing. I think it may be worth the cost of admission solely for the entertainment value. He may give up his hot patterns too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy salmon season everyone!


Why are these guys in the middle of the river? Im confused by what is going on, am I watching a baptism? What is happening to be so deep? This is vexing.


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Clum said:


> Why are these guys in the middle of the river? Im confused by what is going on, am I watching a baptism? What is happening to be so deep? This is vexing.


Basically you're watching people corner fish and floss.


----------



## Treven

It's friggen pathetic and unsportsman-like.

Same thing happens on the Platte, right above the lower weir. Those people ought to be ashamed of themselves. Our great state freely allows the lining of salmonids, one of the easiest ways to snag, and all these bozos have to corral them in, too... it's a friggen travesty of angling ethics.


----------



## MT2MI

Same thing happens BELOW the weir on Platte and Homestead in Betsie, only differnce is the weir/dam corral the fish instead of people...


----------



## jmaddog8807

happens at every dam, every year, every run of salmon and steelhead.


----------



## Macs13

fishfray said:


> I was court ordered to remove it from all social media, because the drone footage was illegally filmed. Obvious now, but I was clueless at the time. I also have a federal citation on my record now, and paid a fine. I was young and dumb and I paid the price, not to mentioned I have a terrible reputation up north and have been getting threats online and in person for the past two years. Anyways , this salmon season you can find me deep in the woods pinning skein, streamer fishing for coho, or on the beach at night soaking spawn. Whatever everyone else is doing won't effect my mood on the water
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hey buddy. My fishing pal and I will go with ya up north as body guards if you put us on some fresh kings!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 6667supersport

Heard the "Fisher Brad" guy got laid out in Port Huron a few weeks ago. He is pissing alot of people off in Port Huron with his "shore guided trips", Got a feeling it won't be the last time it happens if he keeps it up.


----------



## jmaddog8807

That wouldn't surprise me. He's obnoxious.


----------



## Trout King

jmaddog8807 said:


> That wouldn't surprise me. He's obnoxious.


I think it would be fun to hire him for a day...


----------



## jumbojake

Trout King said:


> I think it would be fun to hire him for a day...


I think it would be fun to lay him out dare lmfao:0


----------



## Shoeman

jumbojake said:


> I think it would be fun to lay him out dare lmfao:0



But wait, Jake! He could be hired to carry our beer and make sure it's cold!


----------



## jumbojake

Shoeman said:


> But wait, Jake! He could be hired to carry our beer and make sure it's cold!


Indeed captain dat would be epic lmfao


----------



## thistubesforu

Been reading this thread for awhile now and have to say as an Ohioan that’s come up to tippy multiple times and will be coming again this September. I totally understand about flossing and snagging when fish are stacked up at a dam or wier it’s impossible not for that to happen from time to time. All those are tossed back by my crew that rolls with. I must also say I’ve limited plenty of nights where you have to bust the pliers out to dig a fly out of their throats. Those are the ones we keep so to say it’s against fisherman’s ethics seems harsh to me!! Now if fish are being kept that are snagged than sure but to say no fish are actually caught just flossed or snagged is absurd. Same arguments in my state when walleye run the Maumee and sandusky in the spring. I do the same thing at these rivers release the snagged and keep the ones that actually hit. Pretty simple stuff really. Also wanted to add it’s good to see Jake posting on the salmon runs dude you crack me up all ice season long on the st Clair threads. I actually love reading your posts out loud to my coworkers in my best UP type voice. Many a mornings with coffee being spit out while laughing. Keep up the good work man!!


----------



## jmaddog8807

thistubesforu said:


> Been reading this thread for awhile now and have to say as an Ohioan that’s come up to tippy multiple times and will be coming again this September. I totally understand about flossing and snagging when fish are stacked up at a dam or wier it’s impossible not for that to happen from time to time. All those are tossed back by my crew that rolls with. I must also say I’ve limited plenty of nights where you have to bust the pliers out to dig a fly out of their throats. Those are the ones we keep so to say it’s against fisherman’s ethics seems harsh to me!! Now if fish are being kept that are snagged than sure but to say no fish are actually caught just flossed or snagged is absurd. Same arguments in my state when walleye run the Maumee and sandusky in the spring. I do the same thing at these rivers release the snagged and keep the ones that actually hit. Pretty simple stuff really. Also wanted to add it’s good to see Jake posting on the salmon runs dude you crack me up all ice season long on the st Clair threads. I actually love reading your posts out loud to my coworkers in my best UP type voice. Many a mornings with coffee being spit out while laughing. Keep up the good work man!!


I'll trade ya.....a float trip floating skein for a trip on the Maumee for eyes. Never done it, but I want too.


----------



## thistubesforu

I got at least 4 others coming with me so would hate to leave them on the bank while I was out floating. We are thinking of taking kayaks this year and give that a whirl if anyone would have advice on launch sites that would be greatly appreciated. I’ve fished the Maumee a few times but grew up fishing the sandusky since it’s only 15 minutes from my house that river is more in my comfort/confidence zone. I don’t check this site as often as the Ohio one but would have no problems meeting up sometime to fish the walleye run it would just be a matter if I’m on here enough to keep a contact with ya.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jmaddog8807 said:


> I'll trade ya.....a float trip floating skein for a trip on the Maumee for eyes. Never done it, but I want too.


U can hook up with me anytime I go and fish the maumee.. it's a ton of fun when the fish are in. And always willing to meet fellow members


----------



## jmaddog8807

Mr Burgundy said:


> U can hook up with me anytime I go and fish the maumee.. it's a ton of fun when the fish are in. And always willing to meet fellow members


I'll take ya up on that sometime then!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

jmaddog8807 said:


> I'll take ya up on that sometime then!


Anytime you want. Typically I only go during the week though due to how busy it is during the weekend. And sometimes it's a last-minute overnight call. But like I said anytime you want to go you're more than welcome to meet me down there and tag along. Send me a PM with your cell phone number


----------



## gatorman841

thistubesforu said:


> Been reading this thread for awhile now and have to say as an Ohioan that’s come up to tippy multiple times and will be coming again this September. I totally understand about flossing and snagging when fish are stacked up at a dam or wier it’s impossible not for that to happen from time to time. All those are tossed back by my crew that rolls with. I must also say I’ve limited plenty of nights where you have to bust the pliers out to dig a fly out of their throats. Those are the ones we keep so to say it’s against fisherman’s ethics seems harsh to me!! Now if fish are being kept that are snagged than sure but to say no fish are actually caught just flossed or snagged is absurd. Same arguments in my state when walleye run the Maumee and sandusky in the spring. I do the same thing at these rivers release the snagged and keep the ones that actually hit. Pretty simple stuff really. Also wanted to add it’s good to see Jake posting on the salmon runs dude you crack me up all ice season long on the st Clair threads. I actually love reading your posts out loud to my coworkers in my best UP type voice. Many a mornings with coffee being spit out while laughing. Keep up the good work man!!


If you are from Ohio I’d be make the run to NY instead has to be close to same distance and the fishing don’t even compare to here


----------



## thistubesforu

Never tried New York before not a bad thought. It’s about a 5 hr drive for me to get to the manistee not sure where to even begin for New York. I just usually buy yearly license in Michigan and try to get there as much as possible. Don’t make it as much as I used with kids stuff and coaching sports and what not. Just feels nice to go there as well and actually see Michigan fans!!! Actually took the kids to a u of m basketball game this year and it was nice to sit in a bar the day before watching the football game and it was a sea of maize and blue!! If I do that in Ohio it’s dirty looks and comments the whole time all while wearing my Michigan gear. Hate to say it but I’m kind of used to it I guess.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Hey guys this thread is about flossing salmon, don't need it to degrade into a Maumee walleye snagging thread. Thanks for your understanding, think I will go Bob some skein in the flys only section of the PM. I may even call the DNR on myself, you know cause my $26 is worth less than any fly snaggers. Boy do I love me some kings.

Where is thousandcasts at? It is time to find em, feed em, bump em and bleed em.


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Hey guys this thread is about flossing salmon, don't need it to degrade into a Maumee walleye snagging thread. Thanks for your understanding, think I will go Bob some skein in the flys only section of the PM. I may even call the DNR on myself, you know cause my $26 is worth less than any fly snaggers. Boy do I love me some kings.
> 
> Where is thousandcasts at? It is time to find em, feed em, bump em and bleed em.


Just made about 50 of these this past weekend. 50 more in a few other colors and combos I will be ready to take them to the river. I figure of the fish don't bite I wilo jusy cut the hooks off and use those with yarn wrapped around them. They hammer it!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Trout King said:


> Just made about 50 of these this past weekend. 50 more in a few other colors and combos I will be ready to take them to the river. I figure of the fish don't bite I wilo jusy cut the hooks off and use those with yarn wrapped around them. They hammer it!
> View attachment 422399


I just put in my order for my re up on parts. Will be making some soon


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Hey guys this thread is about flossing salmon, don't need it to degrade into a Maumee walleye snagging thread. Thanks for your understanding, think I will go Bob some skein in the flys only section of the PM. I may even call the DNR on myself, you know cause my $26 is worth less than any fly snaggers. Boy do I love me some kings.
> 
> Where is thousandcasts at? It is time to find em, feed em, bump em and bleed em.


I'm gonna try and bead em this year


----------



## Trout King

Mr Burgundy said:


> I just put in my order for my re up on parts. Will be making some soon


It's way better than paying $5 per spinner. I got out of making them for years, then this year decided I was going to make all my own spinners. 

I have a couple cool creations that I think will light up the kings, but I'm not posting pics of those....yet. We will wait to see if the fish agree with how cool I think they are,lol. 

I haven't really been adamant about kings for a few years, but I kind of have the itch to pull on one soon. Maybe I will find some time this week...


----------



## Trout King

Mr Burgundy said:


> I'm gonna try and bead em this year


Put a dropper bead a few inches under a chunk of skein...

Reminds me, I need more skein, guess I better go throw some hardware.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I tied a BUNCH up a few years ago and they did very well. Was nice to have different colors than other people out on the piers didnt have. Now I have boxes and boxes and boxes of spinners lol. Alot if fun catching fish on lures I make.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm excited about the bobber down WITHOUT the smell of funk lol


----------



## Trout King

Mr Burgundy said:


> I'm excited about the bobber down WITHOUT the smell of funk lol


Latex gloves my man....



Mr Burgundy said:


> I tied a BUNCH up a few years ago and they did very well. Was nice to have different colors than other people out on the piers didnt have. Now I have boxes and boxes and boxes of spinners lol. Alot if fun catching fish on lures I make.


Spinners don't work on the piers...spread the word.

When I was in school at GVSU there were still decent King numbers around Grand Haven. The first couple trips I didn't have spoons (broke as a joke college kid) so I chucked spinners and did just fine.


----------



## FishMichv2

Trout King said:


> Just made about 50 of these this past weekend. 50 more in a few other colors and combos I will be ready to take them to the river. I figure of the fish don't bite I wilo jusy cut the hooks off and use those with yarn wrapped around them. They hammer it!
> View attachment 422399


Those look nice. Do you sell them and if so could you custom make some that are Platte legal? I've never dove into making them but if I ever get my work bench sorted out at my new house I'd like to.


----------



## Trout King

FishMichv2 said:


> Those look nice. Do you sell them and if so could you custom make some that are Platte legal? I've never dove into making them but if I ever get my work bench sorted out at my new house I'd like to.


I will be making some with split rings later this week to swap out hooks. Still have to pull out the coho pink powder paint and get a couple batches done. I don't fish the Platte often, but I may try it and need to have the ability to go single hook and I have buddies who have asked about making them some Platte legal spinners. I will just give them the ones with splits and they can use hook of choice.


----------



## jmaddog8807

Trout King said:


> Put a dropper bead a few inches under a chunk of skein...
> 
> Reminds me, I need more skein, guess I better go throw some hardware.


Let me know if you make it over to the Big Rapids or Baldwin area. I have some skein I could get ya started with if the hardware doesn't pay off. Made sure to have plenty to start the season off with.


----------



## Trout King

jmaddog8807 said:


> Let me know if you make it over to the Big Rapids or Baldwin area. I have some skein I could get ya started with if the hardware doesn't pay off. Made sure to have plenty to start the season off with.


Thanks for the offer, fortunately I have enough eggs to get going if need be and am lucky to have some good buddies and even a couple guide buddies willing to share eggs if needed. I usually don't even bother with early fish anymore as I don't eat river kings myself. I really just want to go fling the hardware around for a bit to give them a test run. 

Again, I appreciate the offer, if I come upon hard egg times I will hit you up.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Nice spinners trout king, I am a fan of squid spinners on the pier if I am throwing spinners. I need to restock on those as I gave them all away to younger fisherman last year, for both salmon and Lakers.

Yellow rod and spoons are packed, I am headed north for a few days. Will report my success or failures. If anyone plans to hit that pier south of Frankfort tonight or tommorow night I will see you there. I'll be the feller with the 3 legged dog and a yellow trolling rod. The rod has been snapped and snipped down twice in the 13 years I have owned it, maybe a 30lb king will snap her right in half this year.


----------



## PunyTrout

Whitetail_hunter said:


> I am a fan of squid spinners on the pier if I am throwing spinners. I need to restock on those as I gave them all away to younger fisherman last year, for both salmon and Lakers.


I might know a guy...

Some from last year:


----------



## Trout King

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Nice spinners trout king, I am a fan of squid spinners on the pier if I am throwing spinners. I need to restock on those as I gave them all away to younger fisherman last year, for both salmon and Lakers.
> 
> Yellow rod and spoons are packed, I am headed north for a few days. Will report my success or failures. If anyone plans to hit that pier south of Frankfort tonight or tommorow night I will see you there. I'll be the feller with the 3 legged dog and a yellow trolling rod. The rod has been snapped and snipped down twice in the 13 years I have owned it, maybe a 30lb king will snap her right in half this year.


 Thanks!
Lots of guys throw the squids and prefer them. Personally, I have never noticed much difference while river fishing, but I will be building some squids for a guy and gal that helped me with my Striper fishing on the east coast this past spring. 

I would love to join on the pier, it's been a long time since I pier fished for kings. If I wasn't going to be tied up in TC Wed night and Thur am I probably would join you. Best of luck! I will be leaving the TC area midday Thur and looking to fish for something on my way home (or possibly out of my way home. South for trout? East for trout? South for Salmon? South for trout? Home for skams? Decisions, decisions....

This weekend was originally planned as a free weekend to do whatever, originally I was thinking UP brookies, but now I think I may be settling for a day trip Saturday somewhere since I have hunting blinds to tend to, shooting lanes to cut and the oldest wants to shoot his gun some more. Gone are the days of being able to be a fish bum and disappear for days at a time,lol.


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> I might know a guy...
> 
> Some from last year:


How do you floss lakers with spinners?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I think I know a guy too lmbo


----------



## PunyTrout

One issue a lot of guys run into when tying flies for salmon is they don't have a deep understanding of the insects they are trying to mimic. Caddis flies for example are very small in their larval stage. I see too many anglers and fly tyers make the mistake of using too much dubbing or peacock herl when designing their flies.

All you really need is a small bit of micro chenille using the correct color of the local flies found in the stream you are fishing.

For example:










 :yikes:


----------



## 101thwacK

PunyTrout said:


> One issue a lot of guys run into when tying flies for salmon is they don't have a deep understanding of the insects they are trying to mimic. Caddis flies for example are very small in their larval stage. I see too many anglers and fly tyers make the mistake of using too much dubbing or peacock herl when designing their flies.
> All you really need is a small bit of micro chenille using the correct color of the local flies found in the stream you are fishing.
> For example:
> View attachment 422479
> 
> :yikes:


:lol::lol::lol: I think I need to go to my vice so I can match that hatch


----------



## Trout King

PunyTrout said:


> One issue a lot of guys run into when tying flies for salmon is they don't have a deep understanding of the insects they are trying to mimic. Caddis flies for example are very small in their larval stage. I see too many anglers and fly tyers make the mistake of using too much dubbing or peacock herl when designing their flies.
> 
> All you really need is a small bit of micro chenille using the correct color of the local flies found in the stream you are fishing.
> 
> For example:
> 
> View attachment 422479
> 
> 
> :yikes:


In da chops!!


----------



## nighttime

Trout King said:


> It's way better than paying $5 per spinner. I got out of making them for years, then this year decided I was going to make all my own spinners.
> 
> 
> I have a couple cool creations that I think will light up the kings, but I'm not posting pics of those....yet. We will wait to see if the fish agree with how cool I think they are,lol.
> 
> I haven't really been adamant about kings for a few years, but I kind of have the itch to pull on one soon. Maybe I will find some time this week...


I don’t make my own yet but some day.
Hmm creations, I’m thinking white with some green.



Mr Burgundy said:


> I'm excited about the bobber down WITHOUT the smell of funk lol


I’m thinking it can catch fish, but don’t think it will come close to skein, unless u add bait or rubbing/ dipping in eggs juice. Sometimes don’t need very much and or just smell at times. Keep us posted on your bead success.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> I don’t make my own yet but some day.
> Hmm creations, I’m thinking white with some green.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking it can catch fish, but don’t think it will come close to skein, unless u add bait or rubbing/ dipping in eggs juice. Sometimes don’t need very much and or just smell at times. Keep us posted on your bead success.


 Oh I guarantee it doesn't come close to guts. Just something different


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Wanna try beads under a indicator on my fly rod. Hopefully I wont break it again this year lol


----------



## Mr Burgundy

nighttime said:


> I don’t make my own yet but some day.
> Hmm creations, I’m thinking white with some green.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m thinking it can catch fish, but don’t think it will come close to skein, unless u add bait or rubbing/ dipping in eggs juice. Sometimes don’t need very much and or just smell at times. Keep us posted on your bead success.


Its soooooo gratifying to catch fish on something YOU made as opposed to store bought. Plus color combo is unlimited, and trust me when I say they can be color picky. Especially when people have been casting at them all day (I'm referring to the piers).


----------



## nighttime

Mr Burgundy said:


> Its soooooo gratifying to catch fish on something YOU made as opposed to store bought. Plus color combo is unlimited, and trust me when I say they can be color picky. Especially when people have been casting at them all day (I'm referring to the piers).


Way better handmade by self. Just haven’t crossed paths with making spinners yet. I’ve dug through parts online and researched it enough to know it’s fairly easy. Just need right parts and tools. Maybe I’ll put together a kit and add it to the Christmas list! Right now saving fishing equipment funds for rod building kit and power wrapper. 


Hmm I’d maybe do a trade for some handmade spinners in exchange for handmade floats.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I would luv to get into rod building. Stop giving my hard earned bucks to Mr Loomis lol


----------



## Outdoorsman1997

Lake flipped last night, hopefully some of those shoreline kings had the river on their mind


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Trout King said:


> Just made about 50 of these this past weekend. 50 more in a few other colors and combos I will be ready to take them to the river. I figure of the fish don't bite I wilo jusy cut the hooks off and use those with yarn wrapped around them. They hammer it!
> View attachment 422399


U motivated me . Few new ones from this morning


----------



## rippin lip




----------



## Mr Burgundy

Few more, now bring on the kang bang


----------



## riverbob

Hell i'll bite that last one, git your fingers out of the way


Mr Burgundy said:


> Few more, now bring on the kang bang


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Lol let's hope the salmon are around next week and aggressive.


----------



## Botiz

Mr Burgundy said:


> I would luv to get into rod building. Stop giving my hard earned bucks to Mr Loomis lol


I was lucky enough to have a local shop that teaches rod building. Just this afternoon I caught some trout on a rod I built with flies I tied. Can’t beat it.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Pretty lil bow. Nice fish


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I was just working on some spinners tonight and the wife walks in and says "dont u have enough of those things,u should sell them". I looked at her like she was nuts. I dont think I have enough yet lol


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

PunyTrout said:


> One issue a lot of guys run into when tying flies for salmon is they don't have a deep understanding of the insects they are trying to mimic. Caddis flies for example are very small in their larval stage. I see too many anglers and fly tyers make the mistake of using too much dubbing or peacock herl when designing their flies.
> 
> All you really need is a small bit of micro chenille using the correct color of the local flies found in the stream you are fishing.
> 
> For example:
> 
> View attachment 422479
> 
> 
> :yikes:


You got anymore of those flys? I need a few dozen asap, cant keep the chrome off of them. This one hit so hard it knocked off all the dressing, I'm afraid people may think I am a snagger if I cant get a fresh batch very soon.


----------



## PunyTrout

Whitetail_hunter said:


> You got anymore of those flys? I need a few dozen asap, cant keep the chrome off of them. This one hit so hard it knocked off all the dressing, I'm afraid people may think I am a snagger if I cant get a fresh batch very soon.



I still have the original sitting on my desk as a matter of fact. I may have to take offers from the highest bidder though. 

It's hungry country out there...


----------



## Clum

PunyTrout said:


> I still have the original sitting on my desk as a matter of fact. I may have to take offers from the highest bidder though.
> 
> It's hungry country out there...


You know I had no idea what you were talking about when I posted that image in the other thread. I just came across it on google images, I don't even remember what I was looking up. Crazy I posted that, lol. My bad!


----------



## PunyTrout

Clum said:


> You know I had no idea what you were talking about when I posted that image in the other thread. I just came across it on google images, I don't even remember what I was looking up. Crazy I posted that, lol. My bad!


No worries..

It's kind of funny. As you can see I originally made it as a joke for that thread at the time. There's not much one can do if you release an an image 'out into the wild' on the internet. Maybe I should have watermarked it. :lol:


----------



## PunyTrout

Shout out to @Whitetail_hunter for helping to set the record straight. :lol:


This one goes out to him:


----------



## Grinnell

6667supersport said:


> Heard the "Fisher Brad" guy got laid out in Port Huron a few weeks ago. He is pissing alot of people off in Port Huron with his "shore guided trips", Got a feeling it won't be the last time it happens if he keeps it up.


I think I saw him snagging Atlantics at the boat launch in Lexington. 99% sure it was him. Hmmm. LOL


----------



## Grinnell

PunyTrout said:


> Shout out to @Whitetail_hunter for taking the time to set the record straight. :lol:
> 
> 
> This one goes out to him:
> Some bad ass skateboarding there wow. Ollie variable over the fence! Huge 50-50 rail grinds!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter




----------



## Whitetail_hunter

Trout King said:


>


.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

The "mullet bullet" this one will really piss off a king. Those curls will cause many tail strikes.


----------

